# Punderson lake



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Punderson Lake ? Just found this lake like 5 days ago thinking bout hitting it this weekend can anyone fill me in on the lake and how it is fished


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a very deep lake for Ohio. Natural kettle lake (Glacier) Stocked with trout once or twice a year. Catfish are caught by the beach at night. Pretty clear water last time I fished. Couple nice weedbeds with lilypads and stuff. There are really three lakes there. Stump Lake is on 87 across from the Church - shallow with stumps, go figure. Haven't been on the third lake. I know it has problems with winter kill so I'm sure this past winter did a number on it.

There is a boat rental. Elec. motor only. they should have bait there too. I'd call ahead to make sure.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey great Charmer thanks a Million we are wanting to get into some serious cat fishing so if there is no bait to get there where would be the closest place to get any ?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Probably the bait shop by ladue...I believe it's called one stop bait and tackle 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

go south in 44 about 4 or 5 miles. Baitshop in on the corner of 44 and East Washington (old 422). That's the baitshop for Ladue.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

The bait shop at punderson should have ya covered. They are open 7 days a week during summer season and I believe they open at 7 am. Also keep in mind there's not a lot of shoreline to fish besides the 2 short piers they have set up. And also by the launch/docks. They don't like ya fishin on the beach/ swimming area.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

do they have large minnows or just fat heads


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Carry on

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Ka Gee what does that mean


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

jarhead70usmc said:


> Ka Gee what does that mean


There was a clean up in Isle 5 while you were gone... no biggy. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Here is the ODNR map for you. Includes fish species list. I have used a fly rod there from a canoe for LMB and Gills. Lots of lilly pads.

Cat fish can be taken just of the pads too.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Be careful at night...that place is haunted.  

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Be careful at night...that place is haunted.
> 
> lund 1775 pro v se



He is not kidding. I have had some weird things happen while fishing at night, just off the shore of the mansion. Several times I have had the slack in my line tighten, then start moving in the water. Attempting to set the hook, revealed nothing was there. Reeling in my line would reveal that my bait had mysteriously disappeared.

Haunted history of the mansion.
http://www.ohiostateparklodges.com/media-announcements/the-haunted-history-of-ohios-punderson-manor-state-park-lodge/


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks a million fishin fool


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Was just there last night fishing with my goofy future son in law. We originally planned to fish off the causeway at Ladue, but getting to where you can fish there is just short or requiring rock climbing gear so we headed to Punderson instead. Was already dark by the time we got there, was chilly, and a nice light fog was rolling across the water so we just set up on the benches at the boat launch. 

Actually did fairly well. I caught 4 channels on night crawlers, biggest going maybe 4lbs. The goofball in law was using chicken liver and caught one channel that went 3-4lbs. He's new to fishing, and is too eager sometimes, every time a frog croaks he's grabbing his rod swearing he had a hit and reeling in. 

However, he had something on the end of the line last night that was truly BIG. He was fishing liver and cast out next to the docked boats and started setting up a second rod. I look over and his super stiff 7ft cheapie fiberglass telephone pole of a rod was doubled over in half. I yelled for him to grab his rod, so he picks it up and starts reeling like a madman, the whole time I'm saying "SET THE HOOK! SET THE HOOK!" But he was too excited to pay attention and after about 10 seconds his line went limp. 

Definitely want to go back, only earlier next time.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate in Parma hilarious post about the son in law. Lmao even read it to my wife and she got a good laugh. I grew up in Newbury where punderson is located and there are very large cats in there. Agreed that it is quite a mysterious lake.


----------

